# What are you lusting for?



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2010)

So, we have the "things I've recently purchased" thread... but I think a few of us shopaholics know there's more to buying... some of the fun is in the lusting! 

Show me what you want! Outrageous or future purchase plan... anything really.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

great topic!

i really like this dress but not sure if it would look ok on my big body? http://image.packshot.com/isp/erez?s...color=FFFFF  F
i'd wear it with a little shrug and some high heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's from a shop called new look in the uk. very cheap stuff but really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also love this bracelet. i have wanted a tiffany bracelet to go with the tiffany key necklace nick got me for Christmas


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 23, 2010)

Oooh, I really like the dress. I love those types of dresses for my body... because it goes out right at the tum so I don't feel self conscious every time I sit in it. 

Also, oh goodness... I could get started on the Tiffany's I've lusted for. 

Hehe, I'll add some contributions when I get to a home computer.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 23, 2010)

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Inte..._900?&$detail$
Costs too much but I plan on making this myself.

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Inte..._140?&$detail$


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in need of a new trench coat. I have a light blue one but I want a light beige, classy colour. I've been looking at various trenches in the mall but I will wait till mid March before I buy. It's still snowing here


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like a classic little black dress. Just don't know which one though. I just saw the Chanel movie with Audrey Tautou, and realized I don't have a single black dress!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_So, we have the "things I've recently purchased" thread... but I think a few of us shopaholics know there's more to buying... some of the fun is in the lusting! 

Show me what you want! Outrageous or future purchase plan... anything really._

 
So...many things I'm lusting for. Since you posted this in the fashion thread, I'll keep it at fashion.

I've been wanting one of Paul's bags for a minute now and I plan on getting one this summer(birthday gift). I think I'll have to make it my book bag for school...I want two of them and here they are!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 23, 2010)

I really want a pair of bright pink peep-toe platform heels...super high, baby!  Preferably embossed croc patent leather.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I would like a classic little black dress. Just don't know which one though. I just saw the Chanel movie with Audrey Tautou, and realized I don't have a single black dress!_

 
You need to come play in my closet. Most of it is little black dresses; from shift dresses to deep v-necked ones and tube dresses. I think I have a "thing" for black


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 25, 2010)

^Same. I have more black dresses than anything else in my closet.


----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

YSL Muse Bag...Christian Louboutin heels...<sigh>


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_You need to come play in my closet. Most of it is little black dresses; from shift dresses to deep v-necked ones and tube dresses. I think I have a "thing" for black_

 
Wow, that sounds like such a sophisticated wardrobe. I can see the appeal!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Inte..._900?&$detail$
Costs too much but I plan on making this myself.

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Inte..._140?&$detail$









_

 
How about I am lusting for the body that would allow me to actually wear these outfits without scaring people!!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

Juciy Couture Lock it Mean it Hobo 378.00 

Juicy Couture | Shop Online | Handbags & Shoes | Handbags | Leather | Lock-It Mean It Hobo

It is so gorgeous and I missed my change to get it for like 189.00 last week I'm really kicking my self in the @$$ for it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 1, 2010)

so my lemming was satisfied, scored me a nice London Fog trench and it's beige like I wanted!

Now I want a couple of mini skirts and a stripe-y dress


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm obsessed with everything leopard print atm. I always a tonne of things from pinupgirlclothing.com and pin up items in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love tutus at the moment too! I'm trying to add more colour to my wardrobe


----------



## teeezyy (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *suthrnblueblood* 

 
_YSL Muse Bag...Christian Louboutin heels...<sigh>_

 
definitely some christian louboutin heels... just to say i have some! lol


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 7, 2010)

At the moment I'm in love with these shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Madame Herringbone Heel-Mod Retro Indie Clothing & Vintage Clothes

I've always been a fan of oxford heels


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2010)

I am lusting after the Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 30.  I really want it for the upcoming summer months and I almost have enough saved to get it.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Currently.. I'm still lusting after Kevin from the Backstreet Boys. 
Since I can't have him. I need this:Hitchcock - The British Years [DVD] [1925]: Amazon.co.uk: Alfred Hitchcock: DVD

and these: Dream of Steam Neo Edwardian boots from Gothic Clothing UK by Drac-In-A-Box


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm lusting for some red heels I saw at Aldo


----------



## Civies (Mar 15, 2010)

Was lusting for a boyfriend blazer and just got one today for....... $10! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'd really like some nude pumps now.


----------

